# Getting audible warning of zpool status zroot degraded.



## exeter (Jul 13, 2016)

I'd like to get audible warning from a system where`zpool status zroot state: degraded` has arisen. How should I go about detecting the state and ringing the system bell, say, every minute?


----------



## tobik@ (Jul 13, 2016)

Since devd notification apparently don't work properly judging by this Thread 56845, maybe run this from cron: `zpool status zroot | grep -qi degraded && printf '\a' > /dev/console`.


----------



## exeter (Jul 13, 2016)

Thank you that Mr. Tobik. Unfortunately the motherboard I'm using doesn't beep in response to `# printf '\a' > /dev/console`. It's an Intel D510MO low power jobby with no on-board speaker or speaker pins. It beeps through the sound card, it can however do this without the OS loading. I forced it to beep by taking out the memory. Thanks anyway.


----------

